# how to route traffic through dummynet bridge



## Steve Van Dokkumburg (Jun 10, 2017)

I have read lots of posts and seen tutorials on how to set up dummynet. I think I have all this done and understand it. It seems silly, but I am missing something fundamental though.

I have installed a machine with FreeBSD and dummynet enabled (in bridge mode with eth0 and eth1)  set up to introduce 10ms latency in and out. 

What do I need to do on the client machines to run their network traffic through this box? I will need to do this on Windows and also on Linux (CentOS).


----------



## leebrown66 (Jun 14, 2017)

Ensure your client and server are on the same subnet.
Set the default gateway on the client to the IP address of this server.
You can use tcpdump(1) to look for packets arriving on the server.


----------

